# Does Anybody Make a Grease Gun That Doesn't Leak?



## rwm (Jan 31, 2021)

Every time I pull out my Grease Gun to lube equipment, the oil has separated from the carrier and the outside of the gun is covered. It also drips from the reservoir. It should not be such a damn mess. I have not yet found a grease that does not separate to some extent and all grease guns seem to leak! My gun is a pretty good quality OTC. Have you found the solution?
Robert


----------



## AGCB97 (Jan 31, 2021)

I always release the pressure by locking the rod in the slot and hang dirty end down over a paper towel. Works for me.
Aaron


----------



## ArmyDoc (Jan 31, 2021)

I finally got the dewalt power grease gun.  Works much better than the hand pump ones.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 31, 2021)

i have not been lucky enough to find a leak free grease gun
i have resolved to keeping them in multiple plastic bags


----------



## aliva (Jan 31, 2021)

Every grease gun I ever had leaked to some degree. Most leakage occurred in the summer months when the ambient air temp was high and allowed the grease to liquify to some degree. High temp grease is less likely to separate. We used this at work for high and low temp applications. Never had any separation.   I use this at home for everything .Tom-Pac Inc. | Sealing Compounds and Specialty Lubricants (tom-pac.com)


----------



## rwm (Jan 31, 2021)

There is a lot of discussion on the 'net about this. Apparently the answer is NO.
This would be a good project to try.
Robert


----------



## Flyinfool (Jan 31, 2021)

I guess I am keeping my old gun, It is leak free to the point I have to oil the exterior to prevent rust most of the original paint is worn off of it over the years. It has no markings at all to indicate brand, I have no clue where I may have bought it 50 years ago. I have been using it for the last 50 years. I bought it when I was still peddling a bicycle cus I was to young to drive. It is just now starting show a bit of seepage around the plunger, not yet what I would call a leak, just some wetness.

I use the grease up before it has time to separate, It is also stored in a cool basement.


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 31, 2021)

My Dad had a great one, no idea the brand.  Shiny silver, never leaked that I could see
Must have bought it in the 60s when everything was well made


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Jan 31, 2021)

I almost ordered a Lube Shuttle grease gun.   It is from Europe.   The grease cartridge screws in the head.  It looks good but I don't use one enough to justify the price.
You can also buy empty tubes to fill with your own grease. 

Joe


----------



## westerner (Jan 31, 2021)

Does Anybody Make a Grease Gun That Doesn't Leak?​
Nope


----------



## pontiac428 (Jan 31, 2021)

It is a universal impossibility, no fancy engineer or mighty machinist can create a grease gun that doesn't leak.  No amount of titanium and carbon fiber can hold back the fact that grease was meant to be handled... with your hands.


----------



## Cheeseking (Feb 1, 2021)

Glad im not the only one. I resort to keep mine in a plastic freezer bag wrapped in a rag. I can never get mine to stay “primed” either.


----------



## AGCB97 (Feb 1, 2021)

Quote  "I can never get mine to stay “primed” either."
That's why  hanging dirty end down (see post  #2)
Aaron


----------



## rwm (Feb 1, 2021)

That AIrTec gun might be the answer. 





						Amazon.com: AirTec Lube Shuttle Pistol Grip Grease Gun Kit: Automotive
					

Buy AirTec Lube Shuttle Pistol Grip Grease Gun Kit: Grease Guns - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				



It looks like it has thread in cartridges. I don't understand exactly how it works? It must have some kind of plunger in the cartridge or it would create vacuum? 
Robert


----------



## macardoso (Feb 1, 2021)

How about this... Anyone make a grease gun that is easy to prime? Spent $40 on one from home depot, which I have given up on and scoop the grease from the tube with a teaspoon.


----------



## rwm (Feb 1, 2021)

My grease gun primes every time with no issues. It has a very strong spring in the grease compartment.  I think that is why. Mine is the OTC, same as the Lincoln I think. How strong is the plunger spring on yours?
Robert


----------



## macardoso (Feb 1, 2021)

rwm said:


> My grease gun primes every time with no issues. It has a very strong spring in the grease compartment.  I think that is why. Mine is the OTC, same as the Lincoln I think. How strong is the plunger spring on yours?
> Robert


Not very strong. Also the rubber boot doesn't seem to want to feed through the grease tube so it jams up at the bottom. At first I thought it was user error, but I think the gun is defective


----------



## rwm (Feb 1, 2021)

My plunger spring is very hard to pull. I have to clamp the gun in a vise and use 2 hands. That's why it primes. May also contribute to leaking!
Robert


----------



## macardoso (Feb 1, 2021)

rwm said:


> My plunger spring is very hard to pull. I have to clamp the gun in a vise and use 2 hands. That's why it primes. May also contribute to leaking!
> Robert


Yikes, no I can pull mine with little effort, but it doesn't have the gusto to drive the plunger through the grease tube. 

I'll buy a new one, but I have been getting by with scooping grease out and feeding it to the plunger inlet manually (no tube attached). It works but is VERY messy.


----------



## Superburban (Feb 1, 2021)

Mine, if you pull back the handle, so the end contacts the plunger, you can turn it to engage the plunger, and then push the plunger into the grease. That way it does not need a strong spring.

My Dad had one with a big rubber washer in the front end. I do not recall it leaking like mine do, I just thought it was because I always buy cheap ones.


----------



## macardoso (Feb 1, 2021)

Superburban said:


> Mine, if you pull back the handle, so the end contacts the plunger, you can turn it to engage the plunger, and then push the plunger into the grease. That way it does not need a strong spring.
> 
> My Dad had one with a big rubber washer in the front end. I do not recall it leaking like mine do, I just thought it was because I always buy cheap ones.


Ugh, mine does not do that either. To the trash it goes!


----------



## Superburban (Feb 1, 2021)

macardoso said:


> Ugh, mine does not do that either. To the trash it goes!


What! you cannot figure a way to fix it.


----------



## hman (Feb 1, 2021)

Durn, guys ... you all make grease guns sound like a baby - spoon fed at one end, and incredibly messy at the other 
Anyway, reading the thread reassures me that my own grease gun experiences are (unfortunately) not unique.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 1, 2021)

All three of mine leak. And they are _vintage _models. Wrap them in plastic with a rag I guess.
I've got marine in one, moly in another, and red(?) in the third one, they all leak, the red one is the worse.
Occasionally I'll lay them out, spray 'em down with Gunk and rinse them off.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 1, 2021)

Priming the gun should be easy and a one time job. A grease gun is like a third arm to me. Probably have six of them all different flavors. Yeah they will leak if you leave the plunger charged. I go threw them to quickly for them to leak but the one at home does alittle. 
 New cartridge storage is the key to a good prime. They should be stored pull cap DOWN. I see people lay on the cap or on the side which will allow the grease to move in the tube. You want the grease at the metal pull cap side. Just recently used a rechargeable grease gun and I think I’m sold. Forearms burn pumping a tube on one machine. We have a air one on a can but they blow out seals to easily I do not like those.


----------



## PhillT (Feb 2, 2021)

Mine doesn't leak since I found a cap that fits snug over the end ;-)


----------



## rwm (Feb 2, 2021)

Mine leaks at all 3 ends.
R


----------



## sycle1 (Feb 3, 2021)

I have never seen a leak free one, or a mess free one for that matter.


----------



## Larry$ (Feb 3, 2021)

My guns are old & leak. To prime a new tube I just leave the thread just barely holding and release the plunger. Tap the gun and the air will escape around the threads. Tighten. Hang gun nozzle end down & wrap with a rag and plastic bag to keep clean. I tried releasing the pressure by pulling the plunger back but that seemed to introduce air. Some kinds of grease seem to separate much worse. I had been using DA brand. It is mainly sold for use on heavy equipment but it is not easy to come by in small quantities. There is a Mobile distributor near my shop and they can match most any specification. Last year I bought some lithium grease at the local farm store. It was terrible about separating.


----------



## Kevin J (Apr 13, 2021)

My grease guns have never leaked until I put grease in them.


----------



## pontiac428 (Apr 13, 2021)

My grease gun doesn't leak.


----------



## Marbles (Apr 13, 2021)

Check out Lock N Lube

I bought the Shuttle grease tube of grease and the adapters for it

It is the best grease gun I have ever used

They have videos on their website

All my other grease guns are in a box and being donated, I never want to see or use another including the air powered ones.


----------



## ArmyDoc (Apr 14, 2021)

It isn't cheap, but I like the deWalt battery powered one.  Doesn't leak so far.


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 14, 2021)

Marbles said:


> Check out Lock N Lube
> 
> I bought the Shuttle grease tube of grease and the adapters for it
> 
> ...


I finally decided to order a lock n lube gun.  What do you mean by the shuttle grease tube and adaptors?








						LockNLube Heavy-Duty Pistol Grip Grease Gun
					

LockNLube® Grease Coupler Locks On—Stays On—Doesn't Leak "Loop & Lock" storage feature keeps you clean 20" Heavy Duty Hose and in-line hose swivel Rubber grip and ergonomic handle LockNLube Coupler Rebuild Kit. Easily replace the seal and jaws, not the coupler The LNL153 is a heavy-duty grease...




					locknlube.com


----------



## Marbles (Apr 15, 2021)

The shuttle type grease tube system does not require the spring loaded loading handle used with old style grease guns. I can't say what a mess I make when the lever pops out of the loading groove and grease goes everywhere as I am trying to screw the barrel on to the grease gun head. 

The shuttle screws into the head of the grease gun, no spring loaded rod to leak!

In this link, scroll down to shuttle grease tube video and watch









						LockNLube Professional Pistol Grip Grease Gun
					

The LNL252 delivers up to 8,000 PSI. A cast aluminum head combines extreme durability and light weight construction. A large ergonomic handle means you have more grip on the grease gun, an integrated handle clip makes storage clean and easy. To eliminate priming issues, we designed an oversized...




					locknlube.com
				







You don't have to buy the shuttle grease system from Lock N Lube, many places to buy their brands. 

Also, empty shuttle tubes can be purchased so you can load them with the grease you want to use.


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 15, 2021)

Marbles said:


> The shuttle type grease tube system does not require the spring loaded loading handle used with old style grease guns. I can't say what a mess I make when the lever pops out of the loading groove and grease goes everywhere as I am trying to screw the barrel on to the grease gun head.
> 
> The shuttle screws into the head of the grease gun, no spring loaded rod to leak!
> 
> ...


Thanks.  I'd already ordered the standard grease gun, but was able to cancel this morning as the shuttle requires the Pro version.  It looks really trick!  Now to figure out how to dispose of my ooey gooey old grease gun!


----------

